# show name idea's for my Irish Sport horse?



## Ell95 (8 August 2011)

I've got a Tri-coloured Irish Sport horse and am lacking in inspiration in trying to think of a show name for him... 
He is Irish and has a 'four leafed clover' marking on him, so was thinking of something with Clover, lucky or shamrock in it? 
Any suggestions would be fab as I'm rubbish and can't think of ANYTHING! 
Thanks


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (8 August 2011)

What is his "stable" name ?  This may help in our thinking for the show name...


----------



## sprite1978 (8 August 2011)

Coloured clover.... Touch of clover.....All over clover......


----------



## irish_only (8 August 2011)

Clover we Go


----------



## competitiondiva (8 August 2011)

Ell95 said:



			I've got a Tri-coloured Irish Sport horse and am lacking in inspiration in trying to think of a show name for him... 
He is Irish and has a 'four leafed clover' marking on him, so was thinking of something with Clover, lucky or shamrock in it? 
Any suggestions would be fab as I'm rubbish and can't think of ANYTHING! 
Thanks 

Click to expand...

Knowing his stable name might help, but otherwise:

Luck of the Irish

or

Colourful Clover


----------



## StephanieAnn (8 August 2011)

Irish Puzzle
Simply Irish
Stroke of Luck
Colour Clash
Clearly Clover


----------



## only_me (8 August 2011)

I think it is unlucky to have luck in the name 

How about

Clover me gorgeous 
4 leaves of gold
Fools Gold
Leprachaun
Shamrock dream


----------



## Jenny_Kelly (29 November 2011)

My big girl is A Touch of Clover (III- bsja registered...) there is a couple of them already, a stllion in Ireland already had her name, hence being 'III' lol! 
I'm awful with names, but stable name would help... or his personality traits!!


----------



## QueenOfCadence (29 November 2011)

Lerpicorn's Luck XD
Irish Iridescence
Irish Imitation
Luminous Luck
Clairvoyant Clover
Clover's Claim
Classical Clover
Crystal Clear Clover
Clover's Cloudburst
Clover's Clone
Irish Inspiration
Irish Patriot
Over The Rainbow
Lepricorn's Leap
Lepricorn's Legacy
Out of Luck
Lethal Lepricorn XD
Shamrock's Shadow


----------



## ISH_lover (29 November 2011)

Whats his stable name and how is he bred as you could relate with his dam or sires name?


----------



## Old Bat (29 November 2011)

Clover the Moon!


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (29 November 2011)

I think we need to see a pic too


----------



## Queenbee (29 November 2011)

Ell95 said:



			I've got a Tri-coloured Irish Sport horse and am lacking in inspiration in trying to think of a show name for him... 
He is Irish and has a 'four leafed clover' marking on him, so was thinking of something with Clover, lucky or shamrock in it? 
Any suggestions would be fab as I'm rubbish and can't think of ANYTHING! 
Thanks 

Click to expand...

Guinness

Pot of gold (going with the clover/irish/leprechaun theme)

Un, Deux Trois (I know its french but I like the ring to it and it is representative of  the tri colouring


----------



## Rowreach (29 November 2011)

How about "Seamrog" (Irish for shamrock/clover) or my personal favourite, "Beebread", which is a type of clover - Bee for short


----------



## Jenny_Kelly (29 November 2011)

Red Nosed Old Bat said:



			Clover the Moon!
		
Click to expand...

I *LOVE* that!!!


----------



## JingleTingle (29 November 2011)

Jenny_Kelly said:



			I *LOVE* that!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too - perfect name IMO!


----------

